# [solved]Kein Sound bei youtube und co auch nicht bei VLC etc

## skydoom

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Sound  :Wink: 

Installiert hab ich nach dieser Anleitung:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Dazu hab ich noch drauf, wahrscheinlich als abhängigeiten:

gxine

gnome mplayer (warum, ich hab doch kde??)

vlc <- das wollte ich, filme schaun  :Wink: 

Vor wochen ging auch alles noch, Systemsound, Amarok, Filme schaun, zB. avi oder mp4...youtube usw. 

Amarok und Systemsounds funktionieren weiterhin, nur höre ich jetzt keinen Ton mehr bei youtube und co und auch nicht bei meinen Filmen. 

Meine USE-Flags:

```
"-gtk -gnome flv embedded mp4 moodin webkit 3gp vlc firefox divx xvid mng svg hal tar jpeg jpg png dvb dvb-s oscar cairo opengl xulrunner X arts qt3 qt4 mp3 kde dvd alsa cdr xml mysql pam-mysql imap libwww maildir sasl ssl apache2 php png samba vhosts"

```

about:plugins beim firefox:

```
DivX Browser Plug-In

    Dateiname: gecko-mediaplayer-dvx.so

    Gecko Media Player 0.9.6

    Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer

MIME-Typ    Beschreibung    Endungen    Aktiviert

video/divx    DivX Media Format    divx    Ja

video/vnd.divx    DivX Media Format    divx    Ja

QuickTime Plug-in 7.4.5

    Dateiname: gecko-mediaplayer-qt.so

    Gecko Media Player 0.9.6

    Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer

MIME-Typ    Beschreibung    Endungen    Aktiviert

video/quicktime    Quicktime    mov    Ja

video/x-quicktime    Quicktime    mov    Ja

image/x-quicktime    Quicktime    mov    Ja

video/quicktime    Quicktime    mp4    Ja

video/quicktime    Quicktime - Session Description Protocol    sdp    Ja

application/x-quicktimeplayer    Quicktime    mov    Ja

RealPlayer 9

    Dateiname: gecko-mediaplayer-rm.so

    Gecko Media Player 0.9.6

    Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer

MIME-Typ    Beschreibung    Endungen    Aktiviert

audio/x-pn-realaudio    RealAudio    ram,rm    Ja

application/vnd.rn-realmedia    RealMedia    rm    Ja

application/vnd.rn-realaudio    RealAudio    ra,ram    Ja

video/vnd.rn-realvideo    RealVideo    rv    Ja

audio/x-realaudio    RealAudio    ra    Ja

audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin    RealAudio    rpm    Ja

application/smil    SMIL    smil    Ja

Windows Media Player Plug-in

    Dateiname: gecko-mediaplayer-wmp.so

    Gecko Media Player 0.9.6

    Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer

MIME-Typ    Beschreibung    Endungen    Aktiviert

application/asx    Media Files    *    Ja

video/x-ms-asf-plugin    Media Files    *    Ja

video/x-msvideo    AVI    avi,*    Ja

video/msvideo    AVI    avi,*    Ja

application/x-mplayer2    Media Files    *    Ja

application/x-ms-wmv    Microsoft WMV video    wmv,*    Ja

video/x-ms-asf    Media Files    asf,asx,*    Ja

video/x-ms-wm    Media Files    wm,*    Ja

video/x-ms-wmv    Microsoft WMV video    wmv,*    Ja

audio/x-ms-wmv    Windows Media    wmv,*    Ja

video/x-ms-wmp    Windows Media    wmp,*    Ja

application/x-ms-wmp    Windows Media    wmp,*    Ja

video/x-ms-wvx    Windows Media    wvx,*    Ja

audio/x-ms-wax    Windows Media    wax,*    Ja

audio/x-ms-wma    Windows Media    wma,*    Ja

application/x-drm-v2    Windows Media    asx,*    Ja

audio/wav    Microsoft wave file    wav,*    Ja

audio/x-wav    Microsoft wave file    wav,*    Ja

mplayerplug-in is now gecko-mediaplayer 0.9.6

    Dateiname: gecko-mediaplayer.so

    Gecko Media Player 0.9.6

    Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer

MIME-Typ    Beschreibung    Endungen    Aktiviert

audio/x-mpegurl    MPEG Playlist    m3u    Ja

video/mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Ja

audio/mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Ja

video/x-mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Ja

video/x-mpeg2    MPEG2    mpv2,mp2ve    Ja

audio/mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Ja

audio/x-mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Ja

audio/mpeg2    MPEG audio    mp2    Ja

audio/x-mpeg2    MPEG audio    mp2    Ja

audio/mp4    MPEG 4 audio    mp4    Ja

audio/x-mp4    MPEG 4 audio    mp4    Ja

video/mp4    MPEG 4 Video    mp4    Ja

video/x-m4v    MPEG 4 Video    m4v    Ja

video/3gpp    MPEG 4 Video    mp4,3gp    Ja

audio/mpeg3    MPEG audio    mp3    Ja

audio/x-mpeg3    MPEG audio    mp3    Ja

audio/x-mpegurl    MPEG url    m3u    Ja

audio/mp3    MPEG audio    mp3    Ja

application/x-ogg    Ogg Vorbis Media    ogg,oga,ogm    Ja

application/ogg    Ogg Vorbis Media    ogg,oga,ogm    Ja

audio/x-ogg    Ogg Vorbis Audio    ogg,oga    Ja

audio/ogg    Ogg Vorbis Audio    ogg,oga    Ja

video/x-ogg    Ogg Vorbis Video    ogg,ogm    Ja

video/ogg    Ogg Vorbis Video    ogg,ogm    Ja

audio/flac    FLAC Audio    flac    Ja

audio/x-flac    FLAC Audio    flac    Ja

video/fli    FLI animation    fli,flc    Ja

video/x-fli    FLI animation    fli,flc    Ja

video/x-flv    Flash Video    flv    Ja

video/flv    Flash Video    flv    Ja

video/vnd.vivo    VivoActive    viv,vivo    Ja

audio/x-matroska    Matroska Audio    mka    Ja

video/x-matroska    Matroska Video    mkv    Ja

application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3    Nullsoft Streaming Video    nsv    Ja

audio/x-mod    Soundtracker    mod    Ja

audio/x-aiff    AIFF Audio    aif    Ja

audio/basic    Basic Audio File    au,snd    Ja

audio/x-basic    Basic Audio File    au,snd    Ja

audio/midi    MIDI Audio    mid,midi,kar    Ja

audio/x-scpls    Shoutcast Playlist    pls    Ja

Shockwave Flash

    Dateiname: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32

MIME-Typ    Beschreibung    Endungen    Aktiviert

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Ja

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Ja
```

Mir ist ausserdem aufgefallen, dass wenn ich alsamixer ausführe, erscheint nicht mehr das gleiche wie bei der Einrichtung.

```
│ Card: Conexant CX8801                                                                                            │

│ Chip: CX88                                                                                                       │

│ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                                                    │

│ Item: Playback [dB gain=0.00, 0.00] 
```

Das ist wahrscheinlich meine TV-Karte.

Erst wenn ich alsamixer -c 2 ausführe bekomme ich die Kanäle meiner Soundcard. Dort ist aber alles in Ordnung. Sonst würde ich ja auch keinen Sound von Amarok hören.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

grüße

dennis

----------

## Fugee47

leg dir ne passende .asoundrc in dein homeverzeichnis.

http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc

----------

## skydoom

dankeschön, das war die lösung  :Smile:  Aber warum wird sowas benötigt? 

Und für alle, die gerne eine deutsche Beschreibung hätten:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.asoundrc

grüße

dennis

und danke nochmal!!

----------

## Fugee47

Du hast 2 mal sound (soundkarte + tv-karte - so wie du es geschrieben hast). Vermutlich werden die module für die tv-karte vor den Modulen der Soundkarte geladen und sind deshalb erstes Ausgabedevice. 

Mittels der asoundrc kannst du halt einstellen welche geräte für ein/ausgabe genutzt werden sollen - ich hab das z.B. für meine webcam eingerichtet damit ich das integrierte mikro nutzen kann und nicht der mikro-eingang vom mainboard genommen wird.

----------

## musv

Das ist 'ne alte Alsa-Krankheit. Ich hatte in meinem damaligen Rechner eine interne, eine externe Soundkarte und eine TV-Karte. Manchmal hatte ich nach dem Booten dieselbe Reihenfolge der Soundkarten. Da ich die Alsamodules fest in den Kernel reincompiliert hatte, hab ich irgendwann mal rausgefunden, wie man die Reihenfolge der Soundkarten im Grub als Kernelparameter angeben kann. Damit hatte es dann geklappt.

```
kernel /boot/bzImage-2622-r3 video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-24@85 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:alley 

  root=/dev/sda3 snd-emu10k1.index=0 snd-intel8x0.index=1 snd-bt87x.index=2 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Wie gesagt, ist schon ein Stück her. Im neuen Rechner verwende ich OSS und hab auch nur noch eine interne Soundkarte.

----------

